
Runscope phasing our their Traffic Inspector - xwsaw
https://blog.runscope.com/posts/phasing-out-traffic-inspector
======
johns
If anyone has any questions, let me know.

~~~
janus24
You suggest Requestbin has an alternative, will you continue the development ?

